# Weight Loss Food Journal



## CherryAcid (May 20, 2009)

I did a search but couldnt find anything on this.
I keep starting healthy plans but stop after a week or so due to no will power.  After seeing a recent pic of myself i think it is seriously the time i started to shift this weight once and for all.
I aim to lose 50 pounds all together and with my 25th birthday at the end of october it would be nice to have lost a lot of the weight by then.  Though i am more focused on dropping dress sizes more than anything and i would like to drop 2 sizes.

Soooo anyway back on track i think it would be helpful if i started keeping a record of what i eat.  So thers can unput where i might be going wrong etc
I thought other people in my situation might want to keep a record of their food intake on here too.  Good luck everyone

Monday- 
swiss muesli with semi skimmed milk and chopped nuts
diet cup a soup plain pitta
banana
steak with side salad
I am drinking water all day and a couple of low cal cordials
(this is where i really messed up)
slice of cheesecake
3 bits of peanut brittle

Tuesday-
Small bowl of porridge with semi skimmed milk
banana
homemade leek and potato soup(mega small bowl)
plain pitta
turkey,2 tiny new potatoes lots of carrots and cabbage and a small bit of gravy
Drinking water and a couple of low cal cordials all day

Wednesday(today)
small pot of porridge and semi skimmed milk
banana
(plan for the rest of the day)
2 small oranges
tuna salad with a little balsamic vinegar
homemade spaghetti bolognaise(small portion of spaghetti)
drinking water all day
~I am meeting a friend for a drinks tonight and am planning on having 2-3 glasses of red wine and drinking it very slowly, not the best if im wanting to lose weight i know~
Whenever i have felt hungry i have kept myself busy doing something


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 20, 2009)

i use sparkpeople.com to keep track of what i eat. it helps you recognize what you need to eat more or less of by calculating protein, fat and carb intake as well as calories for you. you basically tell them your goal and they tell you what range of calories to shoot for to eat everyday as well how many calories you need to burn in exercise. its totally changeable so if you don't like the exercises you can change them and theres also an option to have them make a menu for you that is within the calorie range. i hope that helps! and good luck!!!


----------



## Kelly78 (May 20, 2009)

I don't keep a food journal, but I put a sticky note on the counter every day to keep track of my calories, and tally my bottles of water. I have lost 30 pounds since January - all on a steady pace of 1-2 a week which is suggested. Good luck!


----------



## CherryAcid (May 21, 2009)

Thanx for the tip on sparkpeople, i keep hearing good things about that site!  So i definately think i will join that instead of doing it on here lol
Well doen on the weightloss Kelly that is a great feat.  How far are you from your goal?

I weighed myself after last doing it around 10 days ago and i seem to have lost 5 pounds so that is a good start for me.  Then again i have been on holiday and have done a lot of steep hill walking lol
I am also going swimming first thing in the morning to get back into working out regularly.


----------



## iaisha26 (May 13, 2010)

In the past I used a website to track what I eat, but I found a personal journal to be more effective. It was hard for me to remember what I'd eat throughtout the day, especially when I'm preparing a meal that could be split. Anyway, I keep my journal and my fact book in my purse at all times.


----------

